# 11 things to do when you must hunker down in place



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Can you even begin to imagine combining boredom with stress? If you have ever been in that situation you know what it is like to be antsy, grouchy, depressed and useless all at the same time. Who has not been there and done that?

As simple as it sounds, as part of your preparedness planning I would like to suggest you put together a list of things to do when you are required to hunker down in place to wait out a storm, wait for the power to come back on or otherwise wait until it is safe to leave your home.

Let me start things out with some suggestions. Note that some of these suggestions involve the use of power so they may not be applicable to all situations. Still, they are good to keep in mind for those times you are sick or when you feel like you need a break from life.

How to occupy your time when you hunker down at home

1. Read a physical book

When is the last time you picked up a physical book and read it? There is something satisfying about reading a book that is not in the digital format. For maximum relaxation, read something you can classify as a guilty pleasure, such as a thriller, western or romance novel. This is not the time for serious reading!

2. Play a board game (or a card game)

My favorite games are Ticket to Ride, Scrabble, Canasta and Rummikube. The later two are ancient; they are housed in scrappy boxes that have been moved around from house to house over the course of the last 40 years.

I also like Mexican Train which is played with dominoes. For fun, I even have a little toy train that blows its whistle. Stupid, maybe, but fun. You can find directions online here or search Google for lots of variation.

3. Put together a jigsaw puzzle

Talk about mindless distraction. Caution: be careful when picking these up used at thrift stores or garage sales. You don't want missing pieces.

4. Have a family sing along

I happen to be married to a songbird who sings all the time whether I like it or not. That said, sing-alongs can be a hoot, especially if there are a lot of people. Couple that with the next item and you will have a hunker-down blast.

5. Dance

So what if you don't have power? Do the hokey-pokey or something else that you can sing. We do Hava Negila, but for us it is a cultural thing. If you do have power (or a small generator), you can play dance music on your phone or laptop. Try line dances even the goofy ones you dance at weddings such as YMCA or the Macarena. Or, if you are so inclined, do some ballroom dancing.

6. Roast marshmallows or make s'mores

This is a lot easier to do if you have a wood-burning fireplace. On the other hand, if it is safe to go outdoors, use your rocket stove or fire pit. Keep in mind that portable propane stoves should not be used indoors.

7. Bake "no-bake" cookies

These will usually require a source of heat for melting the butter and or chocolate, but beyond that no-bake cookies are easy-peasy of often-used pantry staple items.

I grew up on these chow-mein noodle cookies, although mine did not have nuts in them.

8. Adult coloring

Drag out the coloring books or pre-printed coloring book pages and start coloring. Most of you know that this is my personal, number one, stress reliever. I am addicted and have gone way overboard on supplies: pencils, gel pens, coloring books, printable coloring pages, sharpeners&#8230; the works.

Note: Virtually all eBook versions of coloring books include a link where you can download the pages and print them out yourself. Not only that, they are frequently offered for free on Amazon.

Additional reading: Nine Reasons Why Adult Coloring is Important to Preppers

9. Catch up on sleep

If you are sleep-deprived, take this opportunity to sleep in. Go to bed early with a good book and sleep in late. Think you don't need much sleep? Think again after reading Get Some Sleep! 7 Reasons the Well-Rested Prepper Will Prevail.

10. Listen to an audio book

This, too, will require some power or, at the very least, some charged up batteries or a battery pack. The advantage of an audio book over a physical book or digital book is that your entire family can enjoy the book together.

Hint: Listen to an audio book while coloring gives you two boredom- and stress-relieving tactics for the price of one.

11. Binge watch a TV series

The last item on my list is binge watching an old TV series (try Hulu for the best shows) or Amazon streaming (free with Amazon Prime). If you do not have Amazon Prime, consider a 30-Day Free Trial.

The final word

Speaking from experience, the one thing you are not going to want to do while temporarily hunkering down is make to-do lists. Worrying about everything you have yet to do will set you on a downward spiral of stress and will make matters worse.

Instead, kick back, go with the flow, and embrace the time off from chores. Have some fun secure in the knowledge that when things get back to normal, you can once again tend to chores, work and the never-ending list of things to do!

Enjoy your next adventure through common sense and thoughtful preparation!

- Gaye Levy
11 things to do when you must hunker down in place - Personal Liberty®

I don't know that gathering all your firearms, ammo etc wouldn't be my #1...
ask this chick looks a little off, doesn't she?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd think if you're into a situation long enough for boredom to set in, you won't be bored for long. There will be plenty to do in an extracted SHTF scenario: Augmenting your food stores, collecting/processing/storing water, taking care of security, etc.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you are bored in a shtf scenario, you are in a really good place.
Enjoy the games


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Pack a dip and dig some trenches

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice list, not sure about dancing.
Just curious, is chess considered a board game here? I have constant chess battles with my girls, once we played non-stop chess for 3 hours and didn't notice the time pass. 
There was a major blackout few years back that affected both, US and Canada and LOT'S of kids were born 9 months later, I guess they forgot about dancing


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't get bored easily. My problem is I hate people whining, it drives me crazy. If I'm hunkered down, I can't be with a whiny person.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There is to much to do when SHTF , to be bored . jmho


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd think if you're into a situation long enough for boredom to set in, you won't be bored for long. There will be plenty to do in an *extracted* SHTF scenario: Augmenting your food stores, collecting/processing/storing water, taking care of security, etc.


protracted???? teeth and hostages are extracted


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Whether you are swamped with work or not, everyone needs some down time. Down time allows you to release some tension and recharge.

A number of years ago I found I like playing dulcimers. I now own a hammer dulcimer and several mountain dulcimers. I figure if it does get bad, I'll pick them up again for this very reason.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First thing I am doing is back to basics.
Security
Feed, water
rest plan
Improve security.
Priority of work
Refine security.
Improve conditions
Rest start over.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you are not always trying to "improve your position" then you are wrong.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a library of real books, read most of the time on the throne.

Puzzles? Hell, I do them all the time, called guns, 

so many are from idiots who take them apart and can't put them back together.

When the power goes out, I enjoy the time out and relax.

Not much will change here post SHTF, basically I am here all the time, have a routine,

no job to go to, self employed for 37 years, shop right here.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Can you even begin to imagine combining boredom with stress? If you have ever been in that situation you know what it is like to be antsy, grouchy, depressed and useless all at the same time. Who has not been there and done that?
> 
> As simple as it sounds, as part of your preparedness planning I would like to suggest you put together a list of things to do when you are required to hunker down in place to wait out a storm, wait for the power to come back on or otherwise wait until it is safe to leave your home.
> 
> ...


so.... you give us a list of things to do.. then tell us not to make a to-do list.... either step1 or step 12 should be to remember the list.... just sayin.lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> protracted???? teeth and hostages are extracted


I didn't realize having a PhD in English was required here.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Cakes I enjoyed your article. I have to agree we need to do something to reduce our stress. A few years ago in July here in Ohio we were without power for 8 days. My mom had bought me a crank radio previously for my birthday. As miserable as we were with no AC or even a fan to cool down with our favorite memory of that time was playing the radio on our back porch and watching our 4 year old grandaughter dance to the music. I still smile when i think about it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

9 months after every big power outage, blizzard or ice storm the OB ward gets real busy. The prep you should not forget about is birth control.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

even if you have electricity (self generated??) you might be in a black-out situation - same same with noise restriction - even movement restrictions (inside only - single room) .... when you prep for "keep buzy" or "keep entertained" you need to keep that in mind ....

individual book lites, head lamps, head phones, portable video-music-game devices, books & reading material (e books & regular), offline movies & music, craft type materials, child educational materials, board games, musical instruments,


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This whole thread is ridiculous. If you have time to "enjoy" the power outage your a fool.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

In a grid down SHTF situation, I will be constantly monitoring my set perimeter. Can't be bored doing that. It's like going on a surveillance gig.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Nice list, not sure about dancing.


START AT 1:30 MARK
Do you think you could do that? (Open to anybody)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> First thing I am doing is back to basics.
> Security
> Feed, water
> rest plan
> ...


My inclination as well. Weapons check, food, water, prioritize according to the event. Short term, such as the last Hurricane here in Houston, once the priorities were met I had plenty of books to read and the wife and I play chess or cards and board games. Mostly read. Longer term time will be limited.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> START AT 1:30 MARK
> Do you think you could do that? (Open to anybody)


Most of the male members of my family can do this, think ironclad abs :laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> 9 months after every big power outage, blizzard or ice storm the OB ward gets real busy. The prep you should not forget about is birth control.


Condoms expire after 1 year, most people forget this  must rotate


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Chipper said:


> This whole thread is ridiculous. If you have time to "enjoy" the power outage your a fool.


I am not trying to start a fight Chipper Your statement is correct for a world as we know it ending event. I have not had one of those world as we know it events happens as yet hope I never do.

I have had the heavy mid-west snows in 60, 78, 79 and again 2011 that blocked roads for at least a week and knocked out power for at least 5 days. Numerous ice storms that have taken down power for 3 to 5 days and one for 14 days. These routine events can be enjoyable if you are properly prepared and the outage is short so that there is not a loss of life due to the outage.

My community was not comfortable with a two week outage but no one died. So looking back it was fun I just had a lot of middle of the night runs to drive the midwives to anther birth 9 months latter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I didn't realize having a PhD in English was required here.


lol... so extracted and protracted are PhD level words

I had to look it up. Protracted is listed as a grade 5 level word. Extracted is also a 5th grade level word.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Condoms expire after 1 year, most people forget this  must rotate


Oh Oh!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> lol... so extracted and protracted are PhD level words
> 
> I had to look it up. Protracted is listed as a grade 5 level word. Extracted is also a 5th grade level word.


Um........ ALL words are PhD-level words. Even someone who is at least as smart as a 5th-grader should know that.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

After the 1st week or 10 days when the locals start to run out of food I doubt we'd be sleeping a lot. We already plan to post a watch if things even begin to look rough in the area.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, after thinking about it, post SHTF, not weather, I will be belting up more ammo for the MG.

Improving my fields of fire, and stacking the wood from it for the stove.

Hundreds of sand bags will be filled and placed in the pre-planned positions. 

There will be plenty to do, we all will.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Most of the male members of my family can do this, think ironclad abs :laugh:


Most of my southern gentlemen friends, and myself are wondering ...... why would the male members of your family want to do ^^^^^^ this.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Most of my southern gentlemen friends, and myself are wondering ...... why would the male members of your family want to do ^^^^^^ this.


Folk dance, school compulsory which turns into a huge guilt trip if you don't continue lol


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Good list. Regardless of if it's short or long term grid down one of the key things anyone needs to have going for them is a positive attitude. It's mentally and physically draining to try and stay keyed up all the time. Every now and again breaking up the monotony of dealing with the situation your in is good to keep morale up. So sure cover all your survival bases, but also make sure you take the time to rest and recharge. Besides books and board games are great fun.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

For me, its a bunch of wank mags and a industrial tub of hand lotion.:vs_rightHere:
If i'm going out, i'm going out in style.


----------

